# Kitty Kitty.... Meow!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Sure wish I would have a tag.... The kitty was in no big hurry to leave. He/She sat there over 15 minutes...


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

thats a nice cat!


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

where was it? I know someone with a tag or two...


----------



## KattTraxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Oh Man,
I wish I had been there with a couple young dogs.. That would have been a pretty good training opportunity. We all have a few tags, but we sure don't use many of them. Those little bobbers are a lot of fun to run.. Another opportunity lost.. Oh Well. KattSkatt


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wait TAK did you call the bugger in? Did you do it around the carbon county area?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Wait TAK did you call the bugger in? Did you do it around the carbon county area?


I am just waiting for ya to invite me on a hunt man!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Lets go! when ever your ready let me know, I don't have a tag but would like to see one called in! _O\


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish I could say I called it in but I just sported it, first take was that it was a yote. After putting him in the scope I found out he was not a dog but a cat!
This is the 4th or 5th cat I have seen, the first two I did call in together some years ago. I spoted him around 11 today in Indian Canyon on the Nelsons property. Those with tags I am sure if you ask Mark Nelson or better yet his father they would be glad to let you chase it.
Like I said he was in no hurry to get out of there... Took th pictures and even tried to find rocks to throw to try and get some running shots. All it dis was stand up and mossy on off....

I wish I could do something with the pictures to zoom in like I can on the computer to show th markings on it. Through the scope he most the time had his eyes closed!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

cool


----------

